# Air Legend Melun 2018



## tango021 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here are two pics from my bike at the Air Legend Meeting in Melun (near Paris) this last september.

It was very fun to ride it on the tarmac near these beautifull planes !









There was also other vintage bikes in the reenactement camp ...









Best Regards


----------



## blackcat (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello;
Oh yes, that deserved some pictures on THE CABE.
Regards;
Serge


----------

